# LCD TV über HDMI an den PC hängen



## MRT (1 Februar 2009)

Hallo!

Ich habe bei meiner Grafikarte noch den DVI-Anschluss frei und bei meinen Fernseher noch einen HDMI Eingang übrig. Ich hab mir daher ein Kabel besorgt von DVI auf HDMI und die zwei verbunden, hab aber leider kein Bild, muss da noch was besonderes eingetellt werden?


----------



## Lars Weiß (1 Februar 2009)

Bei meiner Glotze habe ich keine Probleme.
Vorausgesetzt ich gebe ein HD-Bild auf die Glotze. 
Mit Auflösungen wie SVGA oder SXGA gibt das keinen.


----------



## MRT (1 Februar 2009)

Hast du die beiden auch mit DVI Ausgang und Hdmi Eingang verbunden?


----------



## eYe (1 Februar 2009)

Ich habe meinen Wohnzimmer PC über HMDI --> an dem HDMI Eingang an meinem TV, aus dem einfachen Grund das ich den Sound mithaben wollte.

Zum Testen habe ich aber auch mal einen DVI zu HDMI angeschlossen und das Ganze lief rebungslos, auch bei höchster Auflösung (1920 x 1080).

Ist die DVI Schnittstelle aktiviert? (Hast du mal einen normalen Monitor angeschlossen?)
Welche Auflösungen unterstützt dein TV?
Hast du mehrere HDMI Eingänge, bei manchen TVs ist nur ein bestimmter für den PC reserviert?
Am TV hast du auch auf den richtigen HDMI EIngang umgeschaltet?
Hast du den TV mal aus und wieder iengeschaltet mit angeschlossenem HDMI Kabel?

Ich würde dir sonst mal empfehlen deine Frage nochmal mit Angabe des TV Typs im Hifi-Forum zu stellen. (Gibt dort zu jedem TV diverse Tipps)


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (1 Februar 2009)

*HDMI usw.*

Hallo,

meine Grafikkarte hat drei Schnitstellen (VGA, DVI, HDMI) und 
unterstützt den Zwei-Monitor-Betrieb.

Ich habe diverse Kinderfilme für unseren Junior über die TV-Karte 
meines PC aufgenommen. Da ich keine Lust habe, zig DVDs zu
erstellten habe ich auch versucht, den Fernseher per HDMI mit 
dem PC zu verbinden, aber ich bekomme dort weder Bild noch Ton.

Über VGA geht es dagegen problemlos, nur dass ich halt noch ein 
zusätzliches Audiokabel benötige.

Was mich wundert, ist dass die HDMI-Schnittstelle in den Hardware-
Eigenschaften des PC nicht zu finden ist. Mir scheint, das HDMI noch
nicht so ganz ausgereift ist.


----------



## eYe (1 Februar 2009)

Man muss beim HMDI genau hinschauen, nicht jede HDMI Grafikkarte ist intern auch an die Soundkarte gekoppelt. Mittlerweile ist dieses nun fast Standard aber gerade in den letzten Jahren war dies eben nicht so.
Ich habe beim kauf meines PCs extra darauf geachtet das der Sound mit über HDMI kommt.

Ansonsten kann ich auch dir nur empfehlen mal mit Angabe deiner genauen Hardware einen Post im Hifi Forum zu machen. Entweder bekommst du das Problem gelöst oder aber zumindestens nen Hinweis woran es liegt


----------



## MRT (1 Februar 2009)

Hallo!

JA ich hab beides neu gestartet, wenn der PC neu startet, wird das kurz am TV angezeigt.

Das Kabel vom PC geht auf HDMI 2 und ich hab den TV auf den zweiten HDMI Eingang geschaltet, aber es tut sich trotzdem nichts.

Ich hab noch versucht den PC Bildschirm mit dem PC über DVI zu verbinden, aber auch hier wird am TFT nichts angezeigt! Vielleicht doch nur einstellungsache? Wenn am DVI schon nichts rauskommt!?!

Weiß jemand wo man zwischen VGA und DVI hin und herschalten kann?

Ich werd mal im HIFI Forum nachfragen!

Trotzdem Danke!


----------



## Astralavista (1 Februar 2009)

In deinem Screenshot sieht es aus als wäre der "Zweitmonitor" nicht aktiviert, da Monitor 2 so komisch ausgegraut ist. Vielleicht mal auf den 2ten Monitor klicken und aktivieren?


----------



## Lars Weiß (1 Februar 2009)

Wie gesagt, die Auflösung ist wichtig. Für HD kommen eigentlich nur 2 Auflösungen in Frage:

1280x720p (kurz 720p): "kleine" HDTV Auflösung
1920x1080p (kurz 1080p): "große" HDTV Auflösung 

Logischerweise muss der Treiber das unterstützen, was für eine Graka bzw. was für einen Treiber nutzt du ?


----------



## MRT (1 Februar 2009)

Ja das hab ich auch schon versucht, ich hab das häckchen gemacht aber dann beim übernehmen übernimmt er das Häckchen nicht!


----------



## MRT (1 Februar 2009)

Radeon 9200 SE AGP


----------



## Lars Weiß (1 Februar 2009)

Die ist schwer alt. Gibts da überhaupt einen Treiber der diese Auflösung unterstützt ?

Sonst kauf dir doch einfach eine neue Graka. Günstige Karten gibts wie Sand am Meer, die unterstützen HDCP (Kopierschutz für die digitale Schnittstelle) und entlasten den Rechner. Musst ja keine 100€ ausgeben.


----------



## MRT (6 Februar 2009)

Ja dann wirds wohl eine neue Graka werden! Oder ein neuer PC, danke für eure Hilfe!

lg


----------

